# End Mill Sharpening, end and side.



## metaler (27 Feb 2017)

To see my videos showing an end mill being sharpened using my grinding rests, visit this page for a link to them, http://www.homews.co.uk/page145.html Even if you do not have, or intend to make, one of my rests, you may find the videos of interest.

However, for an alternative method of sharpening end mills, visit this page for a link to another video. http://www.homews.co.uk/page121.html

Harold


----------



## monkeybiter (3 Mar 2017)

Thanks Harold, just subscribed. That's another bloody Pandora's box [re]opened! :roll: :wink:


----------



## Harbo (3 Mar 2017)

Yes thanks Harold

Rod


----------

